# Becoming a Trader on the forum



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Jae,
I am looking to becoming a trader on here as my company will be up and running in the very near future, can you please advise what I need to do to make this happen

Many thanks

Rob O'Kane


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Rob,
you will need to send a PM to Jae 

Mark


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mark I have sent himm two already both have been read

rob


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

And we're in business 

Watch this space  Rob is on board !


----------

